# Blazers Rewarded???



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The Blazers went to LA on Sunday instead of Monday so they could go out and enjoy themselves. Do you think they should be rewarded after Saturday's game? Or is this an opportunity for some team bonding in hopes to generate a strong finish? I found the decision to be interesting. Not good, not bad, simply interesting.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> The Blazers went to LA on Sunday instead of Monday so they could go out and enjoy themselves. Do you think they should be rewarded after Saturday's game? Or is this an opportunity for some team bonding in hopes to generate a strong finish? I found the decision to be interesting. Not good, not bad, simply interesting.


Some coaches believe in beating their own team up when things go poorly. (eg George Karl) Others prefer to pump them back up. In this case, I think Cheeks has the right instincts.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

As long as the team knows that how they played on SAturday is NOT acceptable then whatever.....


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

it may sound defeatist of me, but I really don't think it matters. the playoff push is essentially over. they've got all summer to practice (at least the guys who'll be here next fall) so why really sweat it? if it's just to punish them for wasting opportunities, there've been so many this season that at this stage you can't honestly believe it'd make a difference. 

if the Blazers were to pull out a miracle at this point, one practice probably wouldn't be the difference either way.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't think it's a big deal. I agree with Oldmangrouch's post.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think when you play Micky Mouse ball you should go out and join them... Hopefully they all went to Disneyland and chatted with Micky and Goofy. :rofl:

Maybe they were afraid of being linched if they hung around town. :whoknows:

or

seemingly to me, they are playing better away from home than they are at home. Maybe it offers a place of solitude to get away from the pressures of the home town wanting to get to the playoffs again.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I agree with Wanker. Our future for this season is in the hands of others.

However, if they were still in the playoff hunt and did something like this, I'd have a real (if inconsequential) problem. This is an immature team that clearly doesn't respond well to a loose leash. 'Rewarding' them by an extra day in LA is akin to cash to a drug addict.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Between this, the way the team played Saturday, and Cheeks' comments Saturday night, I fear they've already given up.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

This is why we need a coach who knows X and O's, does not tailor (baby) to the guards and draws the line on motivation and prepares them much better. He needs to extract the greatness in them. He needs to teach them understand, court sense, awareness and the ability to understand their advantages and to exploit them. When your frontline can destroy other teams. You do it ... repeatedly.

This bunch of players with a coach who knew how to take advantage of our match ups and exploit our awesome frontline..would be much much better. You would be surpised how much better this same team would be. IMHO of course.

As much as I wanted a former HOF PG as a coach, this particular coach has not worked out as well as other guards who were coaches. I thought with his reputation and success in this league he would haev communicated much better to his players than he has. He has the same effect as Magic did as coach. He could not get through to them.

My opinion! If we are offered to upgrade our Memphis draft pick for Philly's 1st round pick for the rights for Philly to get Mo as their coach.... you do it... the 1st week of May.


Ok, I will get off my :soapbox:

(Saturday nights N'arlins game was in excusable)


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> The Blazers went to LA on Sunday instead of Monday so they could go out and enjoy themselves. Do you think they should be rewarded after Saturday's game? Or is this an opportunity for some team bonding in hopes to generate a strong finish? I found the decision to be interesting. Not good, not bad, simply interesting.


Weren't you the one that told me that one of the reasons the (old) Blazers performed poorly in these environments (LA, NY, Chi-town) stemmed from the "extra-curricular" elements they were temped by and engaged in while there?

I hope this isn't the case _this_ time. :gopray:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Blazers Rewarded???*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Weren't you the one that told me that one of the reasons the (old) Blazers performed poorly in these environments (LA, NY, Chi-town) stemmed from the "extra-curricular" elements they were temped by and engaged in while there?
> ...


This is a new group of players so I really don't know what they are like on the road in LA, etc. Maybe they got it out of their system on Sunday night, practiced hard on Monday and are ready to play today?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL oldmangrouch. I think that's the first time I've ever heard Cheeks and the right instincts in the same sentence. I'd like to point out that if George Karl were coach of THIS Blazer team we would not be talking AT ALL about the lottery.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> LOL oldmangrouch. I think that's the first time I've ever heard Cheeks and the right instincts in the same sentence. I'd like to point out that if George Karl were coach of THIS Blazer team we would not be talking AT ALL about the lottery.


so why did his Milwaukee team collapse with him as the coach?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

you know what????? what ever they did... :wait:

it worked!!!!!

Good for them

:allhail:

Can we play the last 5 on the road????


----------

